# C_Dilla - Should I worry?



## LBuck1972 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have recently noticed a new hidden folder appear on the root of my boot drive called C_Dilla. It contains a sub folder called "Safecast product licences" in which is an unknown dat file called "B15F6000".

Now this seems to have appeared on the 6th of Oct and this is at a time when I was having trouble with my Norton Antivirus not being enabled when I started up windows - I tried to run Nortons web based autofix - I'm worried something slipped in at that point maybe?

I have done a google on C_Dilla and am a little concerned - it seems to be related to some software licenceing issue but I cant think what I have installed new recently (apart from REinstalling Norton several times).

Someone even said online (not to me) that the only way to get rid was a low level format (apparently a boot sector is written to by this C_DIlla???).

Does anyone have any experience of this, am I in trouble, should I worry and how can I get rid if I need to do so??

Lee


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

There is a thread on this at Broadband Reports...

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,5307294~root=security,1~mode=flat


----------

